# 7/23 Spur Weed line



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope all is well. Just seeing if anyone here went to the spur saturday or sunday to check out the weed line that was reported by roffs. We left out of panama city pass around 330am to get there early. As usual we stop for this stop for that and end up running late. Ended up getting there around 730am. Needless to say I ran out of my 27ft outrage so thats how nice it was out there. Found the weedine and trolled most of the day, till about 3 and then had to make a run for the hill. We had a couple of knock downs but nothing stayed buttoned. The water on the south side of the weed line was cobalt blue. Just beautiful. Long trip but totally worth it to see that clarity. I'm just seeing if anyone was there and had any luck?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

We were headed to the same bluewater, but stopped at a weed line in clean green water about 15 miles short. Never made it to blue water rest of the day. 5 wahoo, 2 mahi, 1 yellowfin.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> We were headed to the same bluewater, but stopped at a weed line in clean green water about 15 miles short. Never made it to blue water rest of the day. 5 wahoo, 2 mahi, 1 yellowfin.


Good to know , thanks


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------

